# Electric Log Splitters - Do 6-8 ton units really outperform the 4 ton (long)



## akozar (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi everyone - new to your column - I have searched all your columns for past feedback and the internet on electric log splitters - seems consencus here is to try the Ryobi, seemed to be lot good reviews of Fisch on Amazon.  Ramsplitter, Fisch, Ryobi and Northern Industrial-(though rated lowest) seem to be well made units. Omega sound like a no go. What about Dr Wood ?? High Shipping though for these and you have to take it off the truck ??

I am spefically interested in :

Any info on comparison between electric splitters in $300-500 range:

Do they actually do what they say ????  Are any of these companies claims of log diameter is out of 
touch with an electric splitter ?? Specifically can the Dr Wood 6-ton do what it says 16dia x 20 ??

Do the 6 or 8 ton electrics really outperform the 4 ton ?? I would pay 5, maybe 600 if they do.

My needs are only for supplemental heating the main 4 rooms in a 3500 Sq ft home (very open floor plan) in CT, but I have a lot land and trees - and they are big - I had 6 knocked down for me and I cut them up. I used about 3-4 cords per year. I have two large piles still to split from those trees with some 16-20 legth and 12-18inch width.

Welcome any comparisons or feedback of efficiency between:

Fisch 4-ton (20 long x 12 log capacity)

Ryobi 4 Ton Electric Log Splitter Model RY49701
(20 long x 12 log capacity)

DR®Wood Splitter 6-Ton Electric/Hydraulic Wood Splitter 2006 
(logs 16" in dia and 20" long)
DR®Wood Splitter 5-Ton Electric/Hydraulic Wood Splitter 2006 
(logs 12" thick and 20" long)

OmegaSplit2006 Edition - 9-ton (20 long x 24 diameter}
OmegaSplit-GOLD - 7-ton  (20 long x 20 diameter  )
OmegaSplit-X  6-ton  (20 long x 18 diameter )

Northern Industrial Electric Log Splitter ? 5-Ton, Model# 2503Q002  
(16in. long, 10in. dia.)

Quality Craft 4.5-ton Electric Log Splitter 
(10" thick and up to 20" long)

Thanks 
AL


----------



## elkimmeg (Mar 30, 2006)

Ryobi advantage  If it does not do the job return it to Home Depot money back 90 days plus a real company with a parts distrobution and repair center network. 4 tons wins hands down vs competition.

I have not tried the 5ton units but did try the 6 ton Omega and Dr splitters. Dr wins due to again a real company that has been in the power tools industry a long time. Plus dealing with a reputable company It does split 50% more than the 4 tons models
 As did the Omega which worked well. But please review the payment policy and  red flags should popup everywhere.
 Last fall I offered to demo and report my findings on the forum The man called me a crook. Had he been the least receptive he would have sold 50 more if it did as advertised. I do not trust the company and one has to wonder about warranty and parts availibility.

 Me I own the Ramsplitter 12 tons but now 16 I upgraded it myself 20" long what ever I can lift it splits but a lot more money I would love to try the 9 ton Omega to see what it does  Even if it did as advertised I would caution all to review the payment process and the person doing business with


----------

